# Ladder System subroad bed? Suggestions?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm planning a track expansion and want to try the ladder system. Mine will be mostly on the ground. I plan on putting the ladder system so the top is just above ground level. The track will sit on this. The question I have is do I put something on top of the ladder system so ballast doesn't fall through and sink into the ground? Also I was thinking if I had something between the ladder system and the track it would require less ballast. I like to use chicken grit for ballast and at $10 for a 50# bag it can add up.

Any suggestions?


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Double layer of weed block, balast stays, water drains. However, the ballast will slowly disappear into the ballast black hole......and will need replenishing.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

i just used a plain sharp gravel for mine - 










Look for whatever is cheap in bags - gravel, paver base, etc. 

-Brian


----------



## Tenn Steam (Jan 3, 2008)

Vulcan Materials sold M 10's which is 1/4 inch down to dust crushed stone. A pickup load-about 1 1/2 or 2 tons- ran less than $20.00. This is cheaper than chicken grit at $10.00 per bag. A suggestion only to save a few dollars.
Bob


----------

